# Need a TV+Monitor Combo



## SahilAr (May 15, 2012)

Heyy Everyone,
Out of 2 options,whiich one is best:
Using a LED Tv as a monitor and TV.
or
Using LED Monitor as a tv and monitor
I will use it for watching full HD(1080p) movies and will also be using it for Gaming,watching tv shows etc..
Also,can those USB ports present on monitors can act as plug and play devices,i mean if i connect the Camera to the monitor,will it work directly without connecting it to PC?


----------



## aroraanant (May 18, 2012)

The 1st option would be better


----------



## SahilAr (May 18, 2012)

@Anant,thanks for the advice but LED Tv is costlier than Monitor.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 18, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> @Anant,thanks for the advice but LED Tv is costlier than Monitor.




LED tv
bigger size(you'll never get a 32" monitor)(games look gorgeous on big,Full HD screens)
good inbuilt speakers(most monitors donot have in-built speakers)
Cable TV or DTH TV


----------

